# Minn Kota Ulterra Review



## creeker (Feb 14, 2005)

I've been awaiting the launch of the Ulterra, an auto deploy/stow and power trim trolling motor since mid summer when they annouced that it would be available mid fall. I've been limping along with an older riptide that didn't work on the lowest 2 speeds waiting for the new model to come out.

On Dec 26 I was checking around web sites to see if anyone had it in stock and I landed an 80lbs thrust unit from bass pro. I installed it on New Year's Eve. Insallation was straight forward and I have about 5 days on the water with it. Its an awesome unit and I love being at the consul and hitting a button to have it deploy, stow, especially compared to the riptide. 

On the second trip the jack rabbit function would run for about 10 seconds and the motor would shut down. It would start back up again after I hit the "on" switch but when I went back to jack rabbit mode it would over load the system and shut down. I called tech service today and they want it back for evaluation given it is a new model. The tech also said that they have been having problems with the motor getting hung up half way in the stow mode which he recommended that you mannually stow the motor and then go to shore to get it working again. I haven't looked at the manual to see how this process works but with the tech recommending you do it on shore tells me it is not straight forward. They are going to send me a new motor, but said it would take 3-4 months to get through the back orders. Apparently they are trying to take out the defects before sending anymore out. So if you are waiting to buy one, it may take a while and you may face defects if you get one of the early ones and they are not letting authorized dealers work on them yet since they want to track issues with the new model.

The motor still works fine in all modes except jack rabbit so I will keep using it until they tell me they have one to ship to me. I hate having to pull the motor and go through the hassle of packing it up, but I guess that is the price you pay for buying one of the first ones on the market!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Thank you for the report. I would like to have an Ulterra.
I hope Minn Kota treats you right.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Good review. It's a shame that your having problems with it. Hopefully they get the bugs worked out so you can enjoy it.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the info creeker.


----------

